# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  دراسات في القانون الدولي الخاص بحث الجنسية

## هيثم الفقى

المحامي فاضل بشناق / فلسطين ماجستير منازعات ضريبية 

توطئة 
القانون الدولي الخاص نشأته وتطوره 
ان القانون الدولي الخاص شأنه شأن كل القوانين الأخرى من حيث النشأة والتطور حيث كانت البدايات بسيطة وبدائية وغير مقننة ومع الأيام تطور هذا القانون ليتجاوز حدود تنازع القوانين بين مدن الدولة الواحدة كما كان الأمر في البداية في ايطاليا وفرنسا الى أن جاء الهولنديون ووسعوا من نطاقه ليشمل النزاعات القائمة بين أكثر من دولة وبحثوا كيفية تطبيق القاضي لقانون دولة اجنبية وما هي الأسس التي يتم الإعتماد عليها لتحديد القانون الأجنبي الواجب التطبيق في النزاعات ذات العنصر الأجنبي وقد اعتمد الهولنديون في تطبيق قواعد القانون الأجنبي على مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل واستمر هذا الأمر الى القرن السابع عشر حيث بدأت تظهر نظريات حديثة لتنظيم العلاقات ذات العنصر الأجنبي والعمق الدولي فكانت هناك نظرية سافيني والتي اطلق عليها ( نظرية التطبيق المكاني ) والتي تتلخص في تطبيق الدولة لقانون دولة اجنبية اخرى اذا كان بينها وبين تلك الدولة علاقة في مصدر القوانين وان على القاضي ان يطبق قانون مركز كل علاقة قانونية أي قانون الموقع الذي تكون للعلاقة القانونية ثقل أكبر . أما النظرية الثانية فهي نظرية العالم منشيني والمسماة بنظرية ( شخصية القوانين ) والتي تعتمد على مبدأ أن القوانين تتبع الشخص حيثما ذهب وبالتالي يطبق عليه قانون بلده دائماً . مما تقدم نجد ان تنظيم المجتمعات وترتيب علاقاتهم وتحديد حقوقهم وبيان مسؤولياتهم هي ضرورة لبناء المجتمعات على اسس قانونية واضحة ومنظمة زخاصةً أن المجتمعات تتطور باستمرار وبهذا التطور تنشأ علاقات جديدة تحتاج الى تنظيم وضبط وخاصة تلك التي تنشأ مع اتساع رقعة العلاقات بين الأفراد والتي تتجاوز في عناصرها وآثارهاحدود المجتمع والدولة الواحدة لتتصل بأكثر من دولة وهذه العلاقات اصبح لها خصائصها واحتياجاتها المختلفة عن خصائص واحتياجات المجتمع الوطني الأمر الذي استدعى وجود شكل أو نظام قانوني خاص ينظم مثل هذا العلاقات التي تجاوزت بعناصرها وحيثياتها حدود الدولة الواحدة ولكن بشرط ان يكون هدف هذا النظام أو القانون حماية حقوق الأفراد من جهة وحماية سيادة الدولة من جهة ثانية وبناء نوع من الإستقرار في النظام حتى يمكن ضمان الإستمرارية وهذا فعلاً ما تم من خلال وضع قواعد القانون الدولي الخاص القائم اساساً على تنظيم علاقات الأفراد ذات الطابع الدولي أو المشتملة على عنصر أجنبي وتكون العلاقة ذات طابع دولي اذا اتصلت بحكم عناصرها المكونة لها بأكثر من دولة معينة .وبالتالي فهي تختلف عن العلاقات التي تقوم بين الدول بعضها ببعض وعن العلاقات التي تحــكم افراد الدولة الواحدة والتي تخضع للقانــون 

الداخـلي ( الوطني ) وعليه فإن العلاقة القانونية تكون وطنية وتخضع للقانون الوطني اذا كانت جمبع عناصرها وطنية ونعني بعناصرها ( أطرافها وطبيعتها وموضوعها ) كأن يشتري فلسطيني من فلسطيني آخر عقاراً في فلسطين . فيما تكون العلاقة غير وطنية اذا كان احد عناصرها اجنبياً كأن يبيع فلسطيني اردنياً بيته الكائن في لبنان ومن هنا نرى انه وبمجرد دخول الصفة الأجنبية على العلاقة القانونية تخرجها من نطاقها الوطني وتدخلها في نطاقها الدولي وينبني على هذا انه لا يمكن معملة العلاقات ذات العنصر الأجنبي معاملبة العلاقات الوطنية . ان من اهم ما يميز قواعد القانون الدولي الخاص انها قواعد قانونية وطنية تصدر عن المشرع الوطني والسلطة 

التشريعية صاحبة السيادة في الدولة وتلزم المحاكم الوطنية بتطبيقها بعكس قواعد القانون الدولي العام اذ هي قواعد تغلب عليها صفة العرفية أو التعاقدية وبالتالي فصفة الإلزام فيها ضعيفة منوطة بمدى نفاذ مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل بين هذه الدولة أو تلك . ان القانون الدولي الخاص اذن هو قانون جاء لينظم العلاقات بين الأفراد ذات العنصر الأجنبي بشكل يؤمن لهم الطمأنينة في معاملاتهم وروابطهم المتكونة على صعيد المجتمع الدولي ويعمل على احترام مبدأ سيادة الدولة على اقليمها ولكن بعد ان فهمنا ماهية القانون الدولي الخاص لا بد من التطرق الى موضوعات هذا القانون والتي لا يمكن معرفتها الى من خلال معرفة المشكلات التي تثيرها علاقات الأفراد ذات العنصر الأجنبي والقواعد الناظمة لها ومن هذه المشكلات نذكر :- 

أولاً :- تنازع القوانين ونعني بذلك مشكلة تحديد القانون الأجنبي الواجب التطبيق على النزاع المشتمل على عنصر اجنبي وخاصة اذا كانت العلاقة القانونية ذات عناصر تخضع لأكثر من دولة وهنا تثور بينها منازعة قانونية حول القانون الذي يحكم هذه العلاقة والفصل بها ومثال ذلك كأن يبع فلسطيني اردنياً بيتاً في لبنان وتم التعاقد في مصر وقد ثار نزاع بينهما حول ملكية هذا العقار . 

ثانياً :- تنازع الإختصاص القضائي الدولي ونعني بذلك تحديد المحكمة المختصة دولياً للنظر في منازعات الأفراد التي تنشأ بصددها هل هي المحكمة الوطنية ام المحكمة الأجنبية وهنا يجب التنويه الى ان تحديد الإختصاص للمحكمة الفلسطينية لا يعني بالضرورة تطبيق القانون الفلسطيني على العلاقة موضوع النزاع وهذا يعني انه لا تلازم بين افختصاص القضائي والتشريعي . 

ثالثاً :- تحديد المركز القانوني للأجانب وهذه المشكلة لا يمكن ان تنشأ الا اذا تم الإعتراف للأجنبي ببعض الحقوق في الدولة التي ثار فيها النزاع والمثال على ذلك انه لا يمكن اثارة مشكلة تحديد القانون الأجنبي الواجب التطبيق في فلسطين حول ملكية عقار اذا كان احد اطراف النزاع الأجنبي لا يتمتع بحق التملك في فلسطين . 

رابعاً :- الجنسية والتي نعني بها تحديد تبعية الفرد السياسية لدولة معينة وهي موضوع بحثنا فالعلاقة أو 

المشكلة ذات الطابع الدولي يمكن ان تكون بهذه الصفة متى كان احد اطرافها متمتعاً بجنسية دولة أجنبية . من كلما تقدم يتبين لنا ويتضح مفهوم وتعريف القانون الدولي الخاص بأنه فرع من فروع القانون ولكنه ذا طبيعة مختلفة هدفه الرئيس تنظيم علاقات الأفراد ذات العنصر الأجنبي عن طريق قواعد موضوعية وقواعد اسنادية تعمل على تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق على هذه العلاقات . 

الجنسية 
مقدمة 
يقال للشخص انه فلسطيني متى اكتسب الجنسية الفلسطينية بموجب القانون الوطني الفلسطيني ويترتب على اكتساب الجنسية تحديد انتماء الفرد السياسي والإجتماعي للدولة التي يحمل جنسيتها وبالتالي يمكن التمييز بين مواطني الدولة وبين الأجانب فيها وفقاً للجنسية التي يحملونها وبالتالي يمكن تحديد الحقوق والواجبات الوطنية التي يتمتع بها المواطن ويتميز بها عن الأجنبي كما ان الجنسية تمثل ضابطاً عملياً لتحديد القانون الذي يحكم المسائل المتعلقة بالشخص كما تعتبر الجنسية ركناً اساسياً من اركان الدولة لأن الدولة اساساً تقوم من مجموع الأفراد الذين ينتمون لها ويتمتعون بجنسيتها ولهذا كانت الجنسية من المسائل المهمة التي تعتمد عليها الدولة في استمرارها ووجودها واننا في بحثنا هذا سوف نتناول موضوع الجنسية بشيء مفصل لبيان اهميتها ولزومها لكل شخص حتى يتسنى له التمتع بالحقوق والإمتيازات القانونية الكثيرة التي تكفلها الجنسية باعتبارها اداة قانونية لتوزيع الأفراد دولياً وتنظيم لسيادة الدولة على أغرادها . وقد قسمنا بحثنا الى فصلين وسبعة مطالب ناقشنا من خلالها أهم المواضيع التي تتعلق بالجنسية من حيث مفهومها واركانها وطبيعتها القانونية واسس اكتسابها وشروطها واسباب فقدانها او اسقاطها عن الشخص . 

الفصل الأول 
المطلب الأول :- تعريف الجنسية 
ان الجنسية بشكل عام تعني تلك الرابطة القانونية والسياسية القائمة بين الفرد والدولة بحيث يصبح بموجبها احد سكانها. 
1- ومن هذا التعريف نصل الى بيان ان الفرد وبمجرد اكتسابه لجنسية دولة معينة يصبح تابعاً لها ويتمتع بكافة الحقوق الوطنية وتقع على عاتقة كافة المسؤوليات الوطنية لأن الجنسية كرابطة قانونية وسياسية تنشئها الدولة وتضع قواعدها والتي على اساسها يكتسب الفرد الصفة الوطنية فيها بمعنى آخر فان الدولة بمنح الفرد الجنسية تنسبه لها وتعتبره واحداً من رعاياها وعضواً في الشعب المكون لها والمتمتع بالحقوق والإلتزامات المتبادلة بينه وبينها وهذا يدعم وجهة النظر الأنجلو أمريكية القائلة بأن الجنسية رابطة تقوم على علاقة نفعية بين الدولة والأفراد الذين يعيشون على اقليمها وفي ظل حمايتها . 

1- هناك من الفقهاء من اسقط الجانب السياسي من تعريف الجنسية واعتبرها رابطة أو صلة قانونية بين الفرد والدولة منشئة لحقوق والتزامات معينة أمثال الفقيه الفرنسي باتيفول والدكتور غبد الحميد ابو هيف والدكتور عبد المنعم رياض والدكتورة سامية راشد التي عرفتها بانها ( علاقة قانونية بين الفرد والدولة يصير الفرد بمقتضاها عضواً في شعب الدولة ) . 

2- وهناك من اشترط في الجنسية ان تصدر عن دولة ذات سيادة مثل الدكتور الفرنسي سافانيه حيث عرفها بأنها ( الرابطة القانونية التي تربط الإنسان بدولة ذات سيادة .. ) . 

3- ومن الفقهاء من اسقط الجانب القانوني وابقى على الجانب السياسي واضاف الجانب الروحي من تعريف الجنسية أمثال الفقيه الفرنسي نيبواييه حيث عرفها بأنها ( الرابطة السياسية والروحية التي تقوم بين فرد ودولة معينة ) . 

4- ومن الفهاء من اسقط من التعريف الجانب القانوني والروحي وابقى الجانب السياسي فقط امثال الأستاذ بيللو 

حيف عرفها بأنها ( التبعية السياسية التي تريط الفرد بدولة معينة ) . 

5- ومنهم من اسقط من التعريف الصفة القانونية والسياسية والروحية وعرفها بأنها ( الرابطة التي تربط شخصاً بدولة باعتباره عضواً الجماعة (السكان ) التي هي احد عناصرها المكزنين لها وصاحب هذا التعريف الأستاذ اميل تيان والدكتور نعوم السيوفي الذي عرفها بأنها ( الرابطة التي تربط شخصاً بدولة ) . 

6- اما محكمة العدل العليا فقد عرفت الجنسية بأنها ( علاقة قانونية تقوم على اساس رابطة اجتماعية وعلىتضامن في المعيشة والمصالح والمشاعر ) والى هذا المعنى اضاف الأستاذ التونسي ابراهيم عبد الباقي بأنها ( رابطة بين الفرد والدولة تحدد مواطني الدولة الذين يشكلون أفرادها من الوطنيين المتمتعين بجنسيتها الذين يكونون وحدة اجتماعية لها مميزاتها الطبيعية والبشرية وتبرزها امة بملامحها التي تميزها عن غيرها من الأمم متحدةً في اللغة والجنس والعادات والرغائب والمصير المشترك ) . 

7- مما تقدم نجد ان اختلافات الفقهاء حول مفهوم وتعريف الجنسية لم تكن اختلافات جوهرية بقدر ما كانت اختلافات حول توضيح وتوسيع مفهوم هذه الجنسية ولهذا فانهم اجمعوا على انها رابطة أو علاقة بين شخص ودولة لها آثارها ونتائجها وانعكاساتها المتبادلة على الدولة والشخص وبالتالي لا تخلو من كونها علاقة نفعية تحكمها اعتبارات قانونية وسياسية واجتماعية وروحية تحددها الدولة المنشئة والمنظمة لها . 

المطلب الثاني :- اركان الجنسية : 
من التعريف العام للجنسية يتبن لنا ان رابطة الجنسية تقوم على ثلاثة اركان هي : 
(1- الدولة 2- الفرد 3- الرابطة ( القانونية والسياسية بين الدولة والفرد ) 
1- الدولة : 
ان انشاء حق الجنسية محصوراً بالدولة فهي وحدها التي يحق لها انشاء هذا الحق ومنحه للفرد الذي يعيش على اقليمها ويخضع لسيادتها ويقصد بالدولة كطرف منشيء لرابطة الجنسية الوحدة السياسية التي تتمتع بالشخصية القانونية الدولية وبصفة الدولة بآن واحد ويعرفها الطكتور كمال غالي بأنها مجموعة متجانسة من الأفراد تعيش على وجه الدوام غي اقليم معين وتخضع لسلطة عامة منظمة زمن هذا المفهوم تبرز لما النقاط التالية : 

أولاً :- ان الدول او الولايات التي تتحد مع بعضها مشكلةً نوعاً من الإتحادات كما هو الحال في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أو اتحاد الجمهوريات الإشتراكية وان كانت كل ولاية تتمتع بنوع من الإستقلال الإداري والقانوني لا تملك حق انشاء جنسية خاصة بها بل ان الجنسية التي ينشئها اتحاد الولايات أو الجمهوريات تنسحب بآثارها على جميع مواطني الولايات أو الجمهوريات المتحدة وأما علاقة الفرد في كل ولاية هي علاقة رعوية ولا ترقى الى معنى الجنسية وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة الى الإتحاد الدولي اذ ان الفرد العضو في الدولة الداخلة في الإتحاد 

الدولي لا تعتبر الرابطة التي تربطه بهذا الإتحاد بحكم عضوية دولته به جنسية وهذا يقودنا الى قاعدة مفادها ( أن 

الدولة سواء كانت بسيطة أم مركبة لا تملك سوى انشاء جنسية واحدة فقط . 

ثانياً :- لا تعتبر الرابطة الوظيفية التي تنشئها بعض المنظمات الدولية كالأمم المتحدة بينها وبين العاملين 

بها وتوثقها بجوازات سفر خاصة جنسية بالمعنى القانوني لأن هذه المنظمات ليست دولاً . 

ثالثاً :- ان الدوالة التي يحق لها انشاء الجنسية لا يشترط بها ان تكون كاملة السيادة بل ان الدول الناقصة السيادة بحكم الإحتلال يبقى لها حق انشاء الجنسية كما هو الحال في فلسطين الخاضعة للإحتلال الصهيوني . 

رابعاً :- ان العلاقة القائمة بين شخص وامة معينة لا تعد جنسية من الناحية القانونية الا اذا حققت الأمة وحدتها 

السياسية وتحولت الى دولة فاصبحت الدولة هي الأمة وهنا يجب الإشارة الى واقع الأمة العربية التي انقسمت الة عدة وحدات سياسية شكلت منها عدة دول اكتسبت صفة الدولة وبالتالي تعددت الجنسيات رغم انها جميعها تابعة لأمة واحدة ومن المفروض وحدة الجنسية ولكن يبدو ان الأمر له ابعاده السياسية الهادفة الى تمزيق وتفتيت أي مظهر من مظاهر وحدة وقوة الأمة العربية . 

2- الفرد ( الشخص الطبيعي ): 
انطلاقاً من مبدأ ان الجنسية هي رابطة قانونية وسياسية وروحية تربط بين الفرد والدولة فان هذا يعني أن الجنسية لا تكون الا للشخص الطبيعي وذلك لأن الأشخاص الطبيعيين هم وحدهم الذين يؤلفون عنصر الشعب في الدولة ومن هنا تبرز عدة نقاط مهمة لا بد من الإشارة اليها وهي :- 

أولاً :- لا يشترط في الشخص الطبيعي حتى يكتسب الجنسية أن يكون كامل الأهلية بل يمكن أن يكون ناقص الأهلية أو فاقداً لها اذ يكفي فيه أن يكون متمتعاً بالشخصية القانونية . 

ثانياً :- يمكن اطلاق نوع من الجنسية المجازية على بعض الأشياء كالطائرات والأشخاص الإعتباريين كالشركات فيقال عن هذه الطائرة بانها فلسطينية وعن هذه الشركة انها فلسطينية والهدف من وراء ذلك هو ربط هذا الشيء او الشخص الإعباري بدولة معينة من أجل اخضاعه الى قوانينها وبيان الحقوق والإلتزامات المترتبة عليه وما ذلك الا لغايات اقتصادية ومادية وليست بشرية كما هو الحال بالنسبة للشخص الطبيعي الذي يرتبط حق جنسيته باعتبار انه عضو في الشعب لهذه الدولة او تلك . 

3- رابطة قانونية وسياسية بين الفرد والدولة : 
وهذه الرابطة التي حددها المشرع يبنى عليها كافة الحقوق التي كفلها القانون للفرد وحددها له وضمن له حق التمتع بها وكذلك كافة الإلتزامات والواجبات المتبادلة بينه وبين الدولة التي يتمتع بجنسيتها وهذا يعني : 

أولاً :- ان الفرد وبمجرد تمتعه بجنسية دولته تتولد له حقوق كثيرة خاصةً وعامة كحق التملك وحق التصويت وتقع عليه واجبات معينة تثبت صدق انتمائه لهذه الدولة كأداء الخدمة العسكرية . 

ثانياً :- وبالمقابل فان على الدولة يقع عبء الدفاع عن افرادها وحماية مصالحهم المشروعة داخل وخارج حدودها . 

ثالثاً :- ان مفهوم الرابطة القانونية بين الفرد والدولة لا يعني انه رابطة تعاقدية تنشأ باتحاد اردة الفرد وارادة الدولة بل ان مفهومها يقوم على اساس الولاء للدولة بكيانها السياسي . 

المطلب الثالث :- الطبيعة القانونية للجنسية : 
لقد اختلف الفقهاء حول تحديد مركز الجنسية بين القانون العام والقانون الخاص غهناك من يعتبرها من القانون العام وهناك من يعتبرها من القانون الخاص وان اختلاف الفقهاء في نظرتهم للجنسية وصلتها بالقانون العام او الخاص نابع من ان الجنسية في جانب نجدها ترتبط بالقانون العام اكثر من ارتباطها بالقانون الخاص وفي جانب آخر نجد هذه الصلة قريبة الى القانون العام اكثر ومن هنا فان الفقه الفرنسي في فترة كان يجمع على ان الجنسية فرع من القانون العام ولكنه بعد ذلك تنامت اصوات فقهية في فرنسا تعتبر الجنسية من القانون الخاص على اعتبار انها نظام قانوني لا تخاطب الدول باحكامها ولكونها تشكل عنصراً من عناصر الحالة للشخص الطبيعي وهذا ما اخذ به المشرع السوري على اعتبار ارابطة من روابط القانون الخاص في المادة 35 من القانون المدني الا ان المحكمة الإدارية العليا في سوريا قضت ان قواعد الجنسية واحكامها ذات صلة بالقانون العام وبالحقوق السياسية والتي تخضع لرقابة القانون الإداري . انه وبالرغم من ارتباط الجنسية بالقانون العام نظراً لعلاقتها بالدولة وسيادتها الا انه لا يمكن انكار صلتها بالقانون الخاص ولهذا يمكن القول بان الجنسية تعتبر ذات صفة مختلطة الأمر الذي يجعلها وثيقة الإرتباط بالقانون الدولي الخاص أكثر من أي قانون آخر وخاصةً عندما يثور حولها نزاع . 

الفصل الثاني 
المطلب الأول :- الجنسية حق من حقوق الإنسان ك 
صحيح ان الدولة صاحبة الحق المنشيء للجنسية وهي وحدها التي تنظم احكامها بما ينسجم ومصالحها العليا الا انه لا يمكن تصور انسان بلا جنسية وبالتالي بلا حقوق مدنية وسياسية ولهذا ولإعتبارات انسانية ولتجسيد المصلحة العامة للجماعة الدولية فقد تم الإعتراف بحق كل انسان بأن يتمتع بجنسية دولة ما وذلك بالنص في معاهدة جنيف عام 1930 على هذا الحق وكذلك في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان عام 1948 الذي اعتبر هذا الحق واحداً من الحقوق الأساسية للإنسان فقد نصت الفقرة الأولى من المادة 15 منه ان ( لكل انسان الحق في أن يكون له جنسية ولتأمين احترام هذا الحق وتطبيقه فقد أقر المجتمع الدولي حول الجنسية الحقوق التالية : 

1- لكل فرد الحق في ان يكون له جنسية منذ الولادة وحتى وفاته باعتبار ان الجنسية حق ملازم للشخصية التي تبدأ بالولادة وتنتهي بالوفاة . 

2- حق الفرد في تغيير جنسيته احتراماً لإرادته وصوناً لحقوقه وانسجاماً مع الحق والمنطق والعدالة وهذا ما جاء 

في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 15 من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان وتطبيقاً لهذا الحق فان التشريعات الحديثة 

بشأن الجنسية تنص على ان دخول الزوجة في جنسية زوجها موقوف على رغبتها الحرة . 

3- عدم جواز نزع الجنسية عن الشخص تعسفاً لأن الدولة لو ترك لها امر تجريد الشخص من جنسيته بشكل مزاجي وتعسفي لآدى ذلك الى هدم حق الشخص في ان يكون له جنسية وبالتالي حرمانه من الحقوق التي ترتبها الجنسية للشخص مدنيةً كانت أو سياسية ولهذا فقد قيدت مسألة تجريد الشخص من جنسيته بشروط واعتبارات سياسية او قومية او ادبية او اجتماعية . 

4- الأصل الا يكون للشخص أكثر من جنسية واحدة لأن ذلك يتنافي مع المنطق السليم لمفهوم الشعور الوطني ويتناقض مع مصلحة الشخص نفسه ولهذا فان الدول تتعاون فيما بينها لتفادي حصول الإزدواجية الجنسية لما للإزدواجية من مخاطر وآثار سلبية على الشخص وعلى علاقات الدول فيما بينها ولكن على الرغم من جهود الدول للقضاء على ظاهرة تعدد الجنسيات الا انه ما زالت الإزدواجية الجنسية موجودة بسبب اختلاف الدول في موقفها من مبدأ الإزدواجية . 

المطلب الثاني :- الجنسية الأصلية والطارئة وشروط اكتسابها 
ان الجنسية يبنى على نوعين من الأسس فهناك الأسس الأصلية والتي بتوفرها تمنح للشخص الجنسية الأصلية بمجرد ولادته وهذه الأسس هي 

1- حق أو رابطة الدم بين الشخص الذي يتلقى الجنسية وبين شخص آخر يتمتع أصلاً بهذه الجنسية فابن الفلسطيني يولد فلسطينياً بحكم هذه القاعدة . 

2- حق الإقليم أو حق الميلاد وهذا يعني أن الشخص الذي يولد في اقليم معين يكتسب جنسية هذا الإقليم بغض النظر عن جنسية أبوية . ونظراً للنتائج التي يخلفها كل من مبدأ الدم أو الإقليم 

واختلاف مصالح الدول وظروفها لجأت بعض الدول الى الأخذ بالمبدأين معاً . 

أما اسس اكتساب الجنسية الطارئة فهي 

1- تبدل السيادة كأن تنفصل بعض اجزائها عنها وتشكل كياناً سياسياً مستقلاً فهذا يستلزم تغيير جنسية السكان 

ونفس الأمر بالنسبة للإحتلال أو الضم او الإندماج بين أكثر من دولة . 

2- الميلاد والإقامة والتي بموجبها يمنح الأجنبي جنسية الدولة التي يقيم بها اذا ولد فيها او مضى على وجوده 

فيها فترة من الزمن ولكن هنا فان بعض الدول تشترط لمنح الجنسية لمن توفرت فيه الشروط تقديم طلب رسمي يبدي فيه رغبته في كسب الجنسية . 

3- التجنس وهذا الأساس يقوم على شرطين هما ارادة الشخص طالب التجنس وموافقة الدولة التي يرغب في اكتساب جنسيتها وغالباً ما يرتبط هذا الأمر بمصلحة الشخص طالب التجنس وتذهب غالبية الدول الى تقييد التجنس بشروط نذكر منها : 
أ- ان يكون طالب التجنس كامل الأهلية . 
ب- ان يكون مقيماً في أراضيها مدة معينة للتأكد من اندماجه في مجتمعها . 
ت- ان يكون سليماً من الأمراض المعدية وخلياً من العاهات والا يكون من اصحاب السوابق الجرمية حفاظاً على سلامة المجتمع . 

4- الزواج المختلط فهناك دول كثيرة تمنح الزوجة جنسية زوجها بمجرد زواجها منه وهناك دول اخرى تعمل على تسهيل دخول الزوجة في جنسية زوجها ولكن ضمن ضوابط وقيود وهذا الإختلاف نابع من ان دولاً تأخذ بمبدأ وحدة الجنسية في الأسرة وبعضها يأخذ بمبدأ استقلالية الجنسية فيها . 

المطلب الثالث :- فقدان الجنسية بالتغير أو التجريد ونعني بذلك ان الشخص نفسه يمكن له ان يقوم بتغيير 

جنسيته بمحض ارادته والإفصاح عن رغبته في ذلك من خلال القيام باجراءات عملية مطلوبة أصلاً في قوانين الدولة التي يرغب بالتخلي عن جنسيتها كأن يطلب تغيير جنسيته بسبب الزواج أو بسبب تجنسه بجنسية أخرى أو بالرجوع عن الجنسية التي اكتسبها بالتبعية العائلية . ومن ناحية أخرى يمكن ان يفقد الشخص جنسيته بارادة الدولة بتجريده منها اذ يمكن لها سحب جنسيتها ممن اكتسبها بصورة لاحقة على الميلاد بالتجنس أو الزاج اذا ثبت لها وخلال مدة معينة عدم اندماجه في مجتمعها أو عدم جدارته بحمل جنسيتها كما يمكن للدولة ان تجرد أحد مواطنيها من جنسيتها عقاباً له في حال ارتكابه لأفعال وجرائم خطيرة 

وهذا نا يعرف باسقاط الجنسية . 

المراجع 
1- القانون الدولي الخاص / الجنسية الدكتور فؤاد ديب 
2- القانون الدولي الخاص / تنازع القوانين الدكتور نعوم السيوفي 
4- الجنسية اللبنانية 
5- القانون الدولي الخاص اللبناني المقارن الدكتور عكاشة عبد العال

----------


## abdou_54

*السلام**                       عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته * *
**شكـرا جزيلا على المـــوضوع الــرائع و المميز*
*تحيتــي*

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للموضوع
تعليق لهذه النقطة 

 ان الدوالة التي يحق لها انشاء الجنسية لا يشترط بها ان تكون كاملة السيادة بل ان الدول الناقصة السيادة بحكم الإحتلال يبقى لها حق انشاء الجنسية كما هو الحال في فلسطين الخاضعة للإحتلال الصهيوني . 


تبقى فلسطين كاملة السيادة فسيادة فلسطين قوتها والحجارة التي بيد طفلها الصغير

وتبقى سيادة فلسطين عالية وشامخة رغم انف الاعداء

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

الاخ الحبيب فاضل بشناق
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وتعالى وعلى جميع المسلمين 
لقد استمتعت ببحثك المبسط عن الجنسية ولكن فى تعريف الجنسية بالنسبة لفقهاء القانون الدولى الخاص يمكن كذلك الرجوع إلى رأى الدكتور هشام صادق حيث قام بتعريفها تعريفا جامعا شاملاومفصلا لكل جوانب الجنسية .
واذا كانت الجنسية مكتسبة طبقا لقرارات الدولة كما بينت سيادتك إلا أننى اعتبرها مكتسبة بالطبيعة أصلا ثم يبنى عليها الاستثناءات اللاحقة فى تبعية اكتسابها للافراد وهذا رأى خاص بى ويمكن بيان ذلك فى البحث الذى قدمته لمجلة المحاماه بمصر عام 1997
مع شكرى واعتزازى الغالى لاخواتنا فى فلسطين والامة العربية كلها 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

